# ryobi lathe



## sgimbel

I want to start turning again so I dug out my old lathe.  It's a Ryobi 18" mini lathe that worked like a dream.  Here's the dumb question.  I have all kinds of stuff to go in the head/tailstock but I wanted to get some other stuff and I don't know what the Morris Taper is.  I've been going all over the web and can't kind anything.  I bought it at Manards in Illinois, that was 3 states ago.  Any suggestions to figure the taper?


----------



## TellicoTurning

Don't know how reliable this is, but this spec sheet says it's an MT1

http://www.woodturner.org/resources/LatheSpecs.pdf


----------



## jleiwig

Here is how you find out...you measure! :biggrin:


----------



## sgimbel

OK your both right it's a MT 1.  Next stupid question.  If I upgrade the lathe to a PSI VS which is MT2 is there an adaptor so I don't have to go out ans buy all new equipment?


----------



## C. Scott

I'm pretty certain that it's  MT 1.


----------



## C. Scott

There are adapters out there, I believe, that can go from one taper to another.  One accessory that Ryobi made for it was a 3/8" drill chuck (item #4070618).  From there all you need is a mandrel, which you could use in a PSI lathe.  Contact Ryobi, they may actually have one.


----------



## jleiwig

sgimbel said:


> OK your both right it's a MT 1. Next stupid question. If I upgrade the lathe to a PSI VS which is MT2 is there an adaptor so I don't have to go out ans buy all new equipment?


 
There are adapters out there, but honestly with the cost of the adapters it would probably be cheaper to buy new stuff.


----------



## sgimbel

Your all right!  I guess if I get a new lathe I should get everything new.  I can use the Ryobi as a buffer for a variety of wood things I do.  Thanks for all the answers and help.


----------



## seawolf

Yes there are MT2 to MT1 adapters that will fit the upgraded lathe. You can get them at most wholesale tool companies. 2 will do all of the tools for head and tail stock. Wooden posts have thread adapters if you have chucks and face plates.
Mark


----------



## KenV

The Ryobi is 3/4 by 16 threaded and you can use the threaded headstock for a lot of purposes including a threaded on mandrel.   I junked mine out this winter keeping the headstock for a buffer motor.   PSI sells the threaded drive for pen mandrels.  

The tail stock is MT1 also --  

You probably do not want to try the MT2 to MT1 adapters because of runout problems.  

Note that many of the 4 jaw scroll chucks come with a 3/4 by 16 adapter (Barracuda from PSI) or come with a replacable insert adapter (like oneway Talon).

Last I checked parts were not available ---


----------



## tbfoto

Hey don't discount the Ryobi lathe. Mine is about 15 years old and works great!. I also have a very heavy Rockwell/Delta lathe but when I turn pens I use the Ryobi. Its small and Varible speed. I never even bolted mine down to the bench. Never had any problems with it. It has been a workhorse for me.

Tom


----------



## bitshird

sgimbel said:


> OK your both right it's a MT 1.  Next stupid question.  If I upgrade the lathe to a PSI VS which is MT2 is there an adaptor so I don't have to go out ans buy all new equipment?



Scott, just remember the more places you have pieces engaging in other parts, the more room and certainty you will be giving up accuracy and can incur alignment problems.


----------



## KenV

Tom -- I certainly would not discount the Ryobi -- I wore it a long time successfully, and when the motor bearings go it is toast --  But I have a big stubby, a bonnie klein lathe, and two small metal lathes.   

Lots of turning for $100 or so.

(I wish my old one had looked that good -- but it gave good service for a long time.)


----------



## sgimbel

I don't  discount the Ryobi 1 bit.  Wish I could get another 1.  I think I'll stay with it until it dies. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## cbatzi01

I have a one that I blew the circuit board out on.  Any ideas of how to get that fixed?  I love to make it work again. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## intillzah

I have one that I just LOVE...   When I got it here a couple of years ago, it had only turned one pen and the previous owner lost interest in turning..


----------

